# Μπαίνει κόμμα μετά το "Ω";



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2011)

Από το ΛΚΝ:
*ω* [ó] επιφ. *:* *I. *συχνά παρατεταμένο. *1. *συνοδεύεται από επιφωνηματική ή ερωτηματική πρόταση και δηλώνει ανάλογα με το νόημα του λόγου και το χρωματισμό της φωνής: *α. *θαυμασμό· αχ: ~_ τι όμορφη που είσαι! _~_ τι υπέροχος κόσμος! _~_ τι θαυμάσια ιδέα! _|| συχνά απολύτως για κτ. πολύ εντυπωσιακό ή θεαματικό· α: ~ ~_! _*β. *ευχάριστη έκπληξη, χαρά: ~_, πώς από δω; _~_, πόσο χαίρομαι που σας βλέπω! _*γ. *ικανοποίηση: ~_, τι καλά που ήρθες! _~_ ναι, αυτό ακριβώς θέλω. _*δ. *απογοήτευση, λύπη· οχ: ~_ τι ανόητος, Θεέ μου! _|| λύπη, συμπαράσταση: ~_ πώς το έπαθε ο καημένος! _*2. *(λόγ.) συνοδεύεται από γενική ουσιαστικού· συνήθ. σε στερεότυπη χρήση, για να δηλώσει κατάσταση, συμπεριφορά κτλ. η οποία κατ΄ εξοχήν χαρακτηρίζεται από τα στοιχεία που το ουσιαστικό συνεπάγεται: ~_ της αναισθησίας / της βλακείας!, _τι μεγάλη αναισθησία _/_ βλακεία. (έκφρ.) ~_ του θαύματος*! _*II. *με κλητική πτώση σε αναφωνήσεις θαυμασμού· (πρβ. _ε_): ~_ αιώνια πατρίδα! _~_ γλυκύτατη μάνα! Xαίρε, _~_ χαίρε ελευθεριά! _|| (γενικότ.) με κλητική πτώση. (έκφρ., οικ.) ~_ άνδρες Aθηναίοι!, _ακούστε με φίλοι. [I1: ηχομιμ.· I2: λόγ. < αρχ. _ὤ _επιφ. έκπληξης ή αγανάκτησης· II: λόγ. < αρχ. _t _επιφ. για προσφώνηση (ηχομιμ.)] 
​Όταν το Ω ακολουθείται από κλητική, χρειάζεται κόμμα; 
* Ω Θεέ μου *ή *Ω, Θεέ μου*; *Ω άνδρες Αθηναίοι* ή *Ω, άνδρες Αθηναίοι*;

Όπως τα γράφει το ΛΚΝ, δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει πουθενά κόμμα. Δηλαδή, Ω πώς το έπαθε ο καημένος; Ω τι ανόητος, Θεέ μου, Ω τι όμορφη που είσαι, και λοιπά. 

Είναι έτσι, όμως, ή απλώς παραλείπει το κόμμα, επειδή έχει αντικαταστήσει το Ω με την περισπωμένη στα παραδείγματα;

​


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2011)

Αλεξάνδρα, στα Ιβ και Ιγ έχει κόμματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2011)

Δίκιο έχεις, δεν τα είχα προσέξει. Άρα αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις, δεν υπάρχει κόμμα επειδή δεν μπαίνει κόμμα, σωστά; Μόνο που δεν βλέπω σε τι διαφέρει το Ω, τι καλά που ήρθες! από το Ω τι ανόητος, Θεέ μου! Συντάσσεται η ευχάριστη έκπληξη διαφορετικά από την απογοήτευση;


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Δεν λείπει το κόμμα από παντού (δες I, 1, β-γ), αλλά το επόμενο βήμα σ' αυτόν το δύσβατο δρόμο πρέπει να είναι το λήμμα του ΛΝΕΓ, να δούμε τι γίνεται εκεί με κόμματα ή χωρίς (αλλά και με θαυμαστικά!).

*ω* επιφών. δηλώνει: 
1. (α) χαρά, έκπληξη: _~! Εσείς είστε;_ | _~! Τον αγαπητό μου!_ | _~! Πώς και τούτο το ξαφνικό;_ 
2. (+γεν.) για επίταση τής έννοιας τής λέξης, σε ΦΡ. όπως *ω τής ηλιθιότητος!* τι μεγάλη ηλιθιότητα!, *ω τού θαύματος!* για κάτι εντελώς απροσδόκητο: _όλοι νόμιζαν ότι είχε χαθεί και, ~, φάνηκε ξαφνικά μπροστά μας_, *ω τής απρονοησίας, ω τής ατυχίας* κ.ά. 
3. (+κλητ.) σε αρχαιοπρ. ή λογοτ. προσφωνήσεις ή επικλήσεις:_ ~ άνδρες Αθηναίοι_ | _~ εσείς που σταθήκατε φρουροί τής πατρίδος!_ | _~ θεοί!_ 
4. λύπη, πόνο: _~ τι καημός!_ 
5. παράπονο, αγανάκτηση, οργή: _~ συμφορά που με βρήκε!_ 
6. βαθιά ευχαρίστηση, θαυμασμό, απόλαυση: _~! Υπέροχο το μπάνιο / η θάλασσα!_ | _~, τι ωραίο χαμόγελο!_​


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Μόνο που δεν βλέπω σε τι διαφέρει το Ω, τι καλά που ήρθες! από το Ω τι ανόητος, Θεέ μου! Συντάσσεται η ευχάριστη έκπληξη διαφορετικά από την απογοήτευση;


Ίσως, αν οι συντάκτες των δύο λεξικών (ή και όλοι μας) αλλιώς αναπνέουμε στην ευχαρίστηση και αλλιώς στην απογοήτευση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2011)

Ω, τι ωραία! Πώς το λέγανε εκείνο το ζωντανό από τη Λέρνη; :) Για (ή γιά, αν προτιμάς;)) να καταλάβω τώρα: Γιατί (να) τονίζεται το (κοκκινισμένο) άρθρο στα επόμενα παραδείγματα;

*ω* επιφών. δηλώνει: 
[...]
2. (+γεν.) για επίταση τής έννοιας τής λέξης, σε ΦΡ. όπως *ω τής ηλιθιότητος!* τι μεγάλη ηλιθιότητα!, *ω τού θαύματος!* για κάτι εντελώς απροσδόκητο: _όλοι νόμιζαν ότι είχε χαθεί και, ~, φάνηκε ξαφνικά μπροστά μας_, *ω τής απρονοησίας, ω τής ατυχίας* κ.ά. [...]​
Μην τα μπερδέψει κανείς για κτητικά στο επιφώνημα;


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2011)

Μα, Δόκτορ, όλα τα οριστικά άρθρα στη γενική τονίζονται στο παράθεμά σου! Είναι η πολιτική του Μπαμπινιώτη αυτή (με την οποία συμφωνώ, άλλο αν δεν την εφαρμόζω στην πράξη).


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2011)

Αντιγράφω από το Βήμα, που το 'χω πρόχειρο:

*«τού» και «τής» (με τόνο) αντί «του» και «της»*. Σε προτάσεις όπως λ.χ. «ένας από τους γνωστότερους μελετητές της ιστορίας του γλωσσικού ζητήματος υποστηρίζει» ή «δεν είναι συμβατά με τους σκοπούς της εκπαίδευσης και των πολιτών της Ενωμένης Ευρώπης» τα άρθρα _του_ και _της_ στη γρήγορη ανάγνωση συγχέονται με τα κτητικά _του_ και _της_ προκαλώντας δυσχέρεια στην ανάγνωση και κατανόηση των γραφομένων (μελετητές της ή μελετητές τής ιστορίας, ιστορίας του ή ιστορίας τού γλωσσικού, τους σκοπούς της ή τους σκοπούς τής εκπαίδευσης κ.ο.κ.). Βεβαίως, τα συμφραζόμενα, αν σταθεί κανείς να σκεφθεί, μπορούν να αποσαφηνίσουν τελικά αν πρόκειται για κτητικό (που πρέπει να συνδεθεί με την προηγούμενη λέξη) ή για άρθρο (που συνδέεται με την επόμενη λέξη). Ωστόσο, η γραφή, όταν και όσο μπορεί, είναι καλό να αποφεύγει τέτοιες αμφισημίες που έχουν επιπτώσεις στη γρήγορη, εύκολη και σωστή κατανόηση τού κειμένου.

Πρόταση: Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές είναι σκόπιμο *να τονίζεται το άρθρο τού/τής* ­ μολονότι μονοσύλλαβο ­ και να διακρίνεται με τον τονισμό από το αντίστοιχο κτητικό: «ένας από τους γνωστότερους μελετητές _τής_ ιστορίας _τού_ γλωσσικού ζητήματος υποστηρίζει» και «με τους σκοπούς _τής_ εκπαίδευσης και των πολιτών τής Ενωμένης Ευρώπης». Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα αποφευχθούν «κομπιάσματα» στην ανάγνωση - κατανόηση του κειμένου, χωρίς να αίρεται το μονοτονικό που ούτως ή άλλως καταφεύγει στον τονισμό για να αποφύγει την αμφισημία σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις (γράφουμε: «η εταιρεία τού έδωσε», για να δείξουμε ότι πρόκειται για προσωπική αντωνυμία που διαφέρει από την κτητική, που την γράφουμε χωρίς τόνο «η εταιρεία του έδωσε»). Ο τονισμός των άρθρων _του_ και _της_ θα έπρεπε να επεκταθεί και στις περιπτώσεις που δεν υπάρχει φόβος σύγχυσης, για να αποφευχθούν οι εξαιρέσεις που θα μείωναν την ευκολία εφαρμογής τού γενικού κανόνα, ο οποίος πρέπει να είναι ότι *«τα άρθρα τού και τής τονίζονται πάντοτε»* (να ισχύει δηλ. και σε περιπτώσεις όπως λ.χ.: «η προστασία τής ελευθερίας τού λόγου και τής έρευνας» και «τάσσεται υπέρ τού νόμου»).

Σημείωση: Στο παρόν κείμενο έχουν τηρηθεί το ν τού _τον_ και ο τονισμός των _τού_ και _τής_ για να χρησιμεύσουν ως παραδείγματα τής πρότασής μου. Οι ίδιοι κανόνες εφαρμόζονται στο Λεξικό μου και στη «Γραμματική τής Νέας Ελληνικής» (α' τόμος), που έχουμε γράψει με τον Χρ. Κλαίρη. Με εισήγησή μου το σύστημα αυτό έχει εφαρμοσθεί και στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια «Πάπυρος - Λαρούς - Μπριτάννικα».​


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2011)

Προσωπικά θα ευχόμουν ένα σύστημα όπως το παλιό αλλά χωρίς την περισπωμένη, όπου δηλ. θα τονίζονταν όλα τα οριστικά άρθρα, σε όλες τις πτώσεις και όχι μόνο στη γενική, καθώς και όλες οι προκλιτικές προσωπικές αντωνυμίες:

άρθρα: τού, τής, τόν, τήν, τό, τών, τούς, τίς, τά· 
αντων.: μού, μέ, σού, σέ, τού, τής, τόν, τήν, τό, μάς, σάς, τούς, τίς, τά.

Διότι για όλα αυτά υπάρχουν τα αντίστοιχα εγκλιτικά. Αλλιώς, αν αυτά άτονα, τότε τα εγκλιτικά κολλημένα με παύλα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2011)

Αντί για λεξικά, πρακτικούς κανόνες:
Παρατηρώ ότι τα παραδείγματα βάζουν ή δε βάζουν το κόμμα ανάλογα με το πώς λέγεται η φράση. 
_~, τι καλά που ήρθες!
~ ναι, αυτό ακριβώς θέλω_
Στο πρώτο συνήθως λέμε ένα ωωωωωωωω και παίρνουμε ανάσα.
Στο δεύτερο, θα έλεγα ότι το λέμε συνήθως μια λέξη: ωναί, κατά το ωόχι
Κι ακόμα πιο πρακτικός κανόνας: Στην κλητική δε χρειάζεται κόμμα γιατί δε θυμάμαι σε καμιά γραμματική να έχει κόμμα. Αν χρειαζόταν, θα το είχαν. 
Ξέρω ότι ακούγονται μπακαλίστικα όλα αυτά, κι εγώ η άσχετη περί τα λεξιλογικά θα ενοχλήσω με αυτά τους μεγάλους επιστήμονες του λόγου που κυκλοφορούν εδώ μέσα, αλλά είναι πιο εύκολο να τα θυμάσαι έτσι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2011)

SBE said:


> Κι ακόμα πιο πρακτικός κανόνας: Στην κλητική δε χρειάζεται κόμμα γιατί δε θυμάμαι σε καμιά γραμματική να έχει κόμμα. Αν χρειαζόταν, θα το είχαν.


Εννοείς γενικά στην κλητική ή σε σχέση με το "ω";


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Εννοείς γενικά στην κλητική ή σε σχέση με το "ω";


Το δεύτερο. Στα βιβλία γραμματικής των αρχαίων δεν υπήρχε ποτέ κόμμα μετά το ω της κλητικής, όπως δεν υπάρχει και στα άλλα άρθρα. Στα νέα δεν υπάρχει άρθρο στην κλητική ούτως ή άλλως.


----------

